# How Far to Travel for Rescue Puppy



## rs09 (Apr 27, 2009)

I've never owned a dog before, so I am new to the search and everything else to do with dog ownership. I decided I want a pug puppy. I've checked the local shelters, but they generally have older and/or larger breed dogs. There aren't many local pug breeders, and they charge more than I want to spend. I've also completed a couple of on-line applications for dog rescue operations. One in particular (8 hour traveling distance one way) approved my application via email (no home visit), and I responded via email to schedule a time to see the pugs I'm interested in. My concern is if I should trust that the pug puppies will be available to see and adopt based on a telephone conversation or email correspondence? Below is the pertinent procedure copied from the web site. 

4. After you are approved for adoption, you will be able to set up an appointment to see the pet or pets that you are interested in. We may also be able to set up a meeting place of transport. Under some circumstances some of our pets we will consider transport. Most of our pets are available for same day adoptions. Meaning when you come for your appointment and decide that you want to adopt, you will be able to take the pet home at that time. We will let you know prior to your appointment if the pet you are interested in is not ready to go into a new home yet and if not when they will be.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I made an appointment at a low-cost spay/neuter clinic all over e-mail.....I was worried that they wouldn't be expecting me and I would have driven 3 hours for nothing! But it all worked out. Anyway, you can ask for a phone number so you can confirm the appointment. I'm sure they wouldn't mind giving you a phone number at this point.


----------



## LastChance (May 8, 2009)

Make sure you call the morning of before you drive to confirm visit. Take down any and ALL information possible (time of your call, who you spoke with, appointment time). You should definitely be okay if you call in the morning to confirm. Heaven forbid something should happen, you have all that information (including who you spoke to) to present to the manager/owner as proof.


----------

